# Is it just me?



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I agree @Cephus404. There is something about this year that feels slightly off. It’s like nothing is exactly wrong, but nothing is quite right either. We did everything the same and this year I can’t help but notice an undeniable “blah” and there’s no reason for it at all. Think we have all unnecessarily stressed ourselves out or just made Halloween unenjoyable somehow?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I was more excited about Halloween in July than I am now that it's October....I think my problem is up until this past Wed it's been 90 degrees outside....It really hasn't been cool out until yesterday....Today is still warm enough I was sweating with a hoodie....Had to take it off....I still have 3 weeks until I put stuff in the yard but I've been busy doing non Halloween work....We're going to a camp ground hayride haunt next weekend so I hope it's cool enough outside I can wear a jacket.....Seriously think it's about the weather....When the air is crisp, I can wear a hoodie and be comfortable while working, that's when it feels like Halloween to me....ZR


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I see people in stores starting to really buy for Halloween and get into the mood of it


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

You know I have noticed that too. Have folks just kind of hit a creative block? Are they conserving money and just re-using props? Have they ran out of space to store new builds? Has the weather been too warm? Is it a combo of the above or something else entirely? 

It has just been an off year.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

You know I have also noticed that some of the more regular forum members haven't been around much this year too.


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

ZombieRaider said:


> I was more excited about Halloween in July than I am now that it's October....I think my problem is up until this past Wed it's been 90 degrees outside...


Same minus the heat. In June I was figuring out how I wanted to change things up this year and placed a couple online orders for new animatronics. Couldn't wait for them to get here. Now I have the walls up in my garage haunt but haven't been motivated to start decorating and setting up the props. Perhaps it's because we got 21 inches of snow last weekend. It has mostly melted but were supposed to get more on Tuesday. It's depressing because I always look forward to fall, with the colors and warm days and cool nights.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

RattandRoll said:


> I see people in stores starting to really buy for Halloween and get into the mood of it


Not like there's much left. I was in Lowes today and they have virtually nothing in the store anymore.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the weather might be part of it but I know I'm now starting to panic a bit (OMG 24 days! ) as to how much I still want to get done. I'm sure others are in the same boat. I have noticed activity kind of slacks off here until people have their yards set up, some earlier than others. I'm basically a Halloween day set up person so I will spend time on here when I can, although I probably shouldn't but I miss the camaraderie otherwise. Some projects I have to do aren't as conducive to doing in hot weather so I'll work on something inside but generally it's not really major stuff. Heck I'm still running to Home Depot, Joann's etc for a few things, partially budget determined too as I held off buying some things and probably stupidly adding things to my theme to make more work for me with the same amount of time left.

@TerriG Oh I feel for you. I was sure when that massive snow storm happened some members here had to have been affected by it. I'm worried about rain and cold (don't want to get sick either) but that was some pounding people got. And that's partially it. Weather has been all over the place this year and I think it's gotten to a lot of us.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

TerriG said:


> Same minus the heat. In June I was figuring out how I wanted to change things up this year and placed a couple online orders for new animatronics. Couldn't wait for them to get here. Now I have the walls up in my garage haunt but haven't been motivated to start decorating and setting up the props. Perhaps it's because we got 21 inches of snow last weekend. It has mostly melted but were supposed to get more on Tuesday. It's depressing because I always look forward to fall, with the colors and warm days and cool nights.


21 inches?! Holy cow! I would agree that the weather may be playing a part. I don't think anyone had "normal" weather this summer and fall is turning out to be just as odd.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

We wanted to start earlier this year but it was warm and we have been inundated with these biting gnats. It’s kinda hard to enjoy Halloween crafting when it’s hot and humid and you’re being bitten. Everything is done, minus lighting plans being completed. And I’m just not as excited as I should be. Like I’m happy with everything we did. I’m glad so many forum members helped me and added creativity when I hit a block. But still, there’s something. I really hope it passes. Thinking it might look better once I get all the props down and really start playing with all our Halloween goodies.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

TerriG said:


> Same minus the heat. In June I was figuring out how I wanted to change things up this year and placed a couple online orders for new animatronics. Couldn't wait for them to get here. Now I have the walls up in my garage haunt but haven't been motivated to start decorating and setting up the props. Perhaps it's because we got 21 inches of snow last weekend. It has mostly melted but were supposed to get more on Tuesday. It's depressing because I always look forward to fall, with the colors and warm days and cool nights.


By any chance are you my northern neighbor? Some parts of Montana received over 2 feet of snow last weekend. We woke up to a couple of inches of snow last weekend, we had more in the forecast for this past week, thankfully it didn't snow, but it did rain for 3 days. I think the mountains in my backyard got snow though. We have snow in the forecast again this week. I love snow, but it's way too early for it. We only got 2 months this year where it didn't snow and those months were miserably hot.


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> By any chance are you my northern neighbor? Some parts of Montana received over 2 feet of snow last weekend. We woke up to a couple of inches of snow last weekend, we had more in the forecast for this past week, thankfully it didn't snow, but it did rain for 3 days. I think the mountains in my backyard got snow though. We have snow in the forecast again this week. I love snow, but it's way too early for it. We only got 2 months this year where it didn't snow and those months were miserably hot.


I'm in southern Alberta approximately an hour from the Montana border. It is definitely way too early for it!


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

Ladyfrog said:


> 21 inches?! Holy cow! I would agree that the weather may be playing a part. I don't think anyone had "normal" weather this summer and fall is turning out to be just as odd.


It was insane! Here's a pic of my backyard last Sunday


----------



## MeGustaaaa (Sep 8, 2019)

Here in Florids it is 93 degrees. And at night the mosquitos are horrific. Wished it were cooler out.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Cephus404 said:


> Or does it feel like not much is going on this year for Halloween? People who traditionally do tons of build videos on YouTube aren't posting anything. I'm just not seeing a lot of excitement outside of the very close-knit haunt community. It's kind of disheartening. Maybe it will improve the closer we get, but right now, I'm kind of depressed about it.


NOT JUST YOU!

I am in a funk due to weather and other issues that are making things hard this year.

I have also noticed fewer events and less Halloween hype in general this year. A lot of my friends have noticed it too. Like they post about it here and there and are wondering why their calendars haven't filled up yet for October.

For me and mine it's been a rough year overall, we are all TIRED for reasons personal and others I won't go into here but _gesticulates wildly_. The summer was brutal and just would not go away in TN. Then I got rear ended on the interstate during a week I was in the middle of putting stuff out and had to take 2 weeks off to recover from that. Really hard to be positive and excited at this point.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

TerriG said:


> It was insane! Here's a pic of my backyard last Sunday
> View attachment 722735


I wouldn't even care at this point, I'd just be glad it wasn't hot and get some cool pictures of my graveyard.


----------



## wasagooze (Oct 2, 2012)

It's an off year for me. I was starting to prep during the summer, and then realized that I needed to spend the time on our ongoing DIY kitchen renovation, and that I'm traveling right after Halloween and wouldn't have time to put things away properly.

I came to the conclusion that I need to take the year off - I'm excited for next year, but it has left me feeling blah about this year.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MeGustaaaa said:


> Here in Florids it is 93 degrees. And at night the mosquitos are horrific. Wished it were cooler out.


That’s cause in the South we make the mosquitoes the size of hummingbirds! Weather today is 71 so it’s gorgeous. Too bad those biting gnats aren’t going away. Haters.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Considering how much I normally post and that this is the first time I've posted since last season, I'd say it's not just you! ?
The inside of my house is very well decorated but I have absolutely no desire to set up the yard this year. I may do spider webs and lights this weekend or I may skip it entirely. I hate feeling this way but I'm not going to force it. 
I agree, something is just off this year.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

I definitely haven’t seen as many outside decorations in my neighborhood as the previous few. And because of that I have considered stopping with the ones I already have and not worrying about the pirate scene or the gateway to hell. 

Will be interesting to see how many kids show up. We gave out over 1500 pieces last year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ZombieRaider said:


> I was more excited about Halloween in July than I am now that it's October.


This is me exactly. I was buying and planning and coming up with all kinds of ideas back in July....even April to be honest but now that its time, I just don't have the energy to do any of it. I'm decorating but I feel like I'm just going through the motions and not really "feeling" it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

TerriG said:


> It was insane! Here's a pic of my backyard last Sunday
> View attachment 722735


Honestly, I would kill for this. I know it can be a pain but here in TN , we hardly ever get snow anymore. Maybe a dusting and that is it. People start to panic if we might get an inch. It's hilarious. I would love to have actual snow.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

lilibat said:


> I wouldn't even care at this point, I'd just be glad it wasn't hot and get some cool pictures of my graveyard.


Was on the opposite end of this here in NWI. Temps here should be in the upper 60, we hit 91 last week, One of the PVC supports on my ghoul got warm enough it bent until he was almost on the Ground. Had to heat it and straighten it out. Normal this week, but we've got a cold snap coming, High in the 40s come Thursday. It is like we have summer, 2 weeks of fall and straight into winter.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> This is me exactly. I was buying and planning and coming up with all kinds of ideas back in July....even April to be honest but now that its time, I just don't have the energy to do any of it. I'm decorating but I feel like I'm just going through the motions and not really "feeling" it.


Agree. In April and May I was having skeletons delivered and looking at clearance Easter stuff I could use for our farm. I was doodling in my sketch pad. I think we even did a mini inventory. And yet... 

I’m still seeing decorations pop up. I know since we put ours out more and more neighbors are decorating. So, the spirit is still out there. And I know when I have been in stores I see a pumpkin or a costume in carts. 

Maybe we all need a year off. Too much focus has burnt us out.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Cephus404 said:


> Or does it feel like not much is going on this year for Halloween? People who traditionally do tons of build videos on YouTube aren't posting anything. I'm just not seeing a lot of excitement outside of the very close-knit haunt community. It's kind of disheartening. Maybe it will improve the closer we get, but right now, I'm kind of depressed about it.


“Natural” disasters have had a lot to do with the reduced enthusiasm for Halloween this year. Major wild fires stretching from Texas to California. Historic floods in East Texas and Western Louisiana. The entire East coast from Florida up to the Carolina's have been battered by Hurricanes. Kind of puts things in perspective.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I have to say that it doesn't help me get excited for Halloween when stores are already at 99% Christmas. We got our outdoor display up this weekend and I swung by Lowes to get staples to hold down extension cords (I like to staple them down with landscape fabric staples so they are less of a trip hazard). It was ALL Christmas stuff. I started to feel like I missed the boat on Halloween stuff - but it's the first weekend in October, so I can't be late?

We did have a lot of enthusiastic drive-bys this weekend as we got it all out & set up. I think the spirit is out there, it just needs help this year. I wish there was a PSA to remind everyone that it's okay to ignore all the chaos, conflict, and questionable actions of our government and take a brief respite in the land of zombies, vampires, werewolves, witches, dancing skeletons, and other fantastic things that go bump in the night. 

Picture of our graveyard to help us all feel more in the spirit?


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

TerriG said:


> It was insane! Here's a pic of my backyard last Sunday
> View attachment 722735


It's just too early for this amount of snow!!!


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, maybe I'm an outlier over her on the coast in my hoodie and hot bowl of soup (seriously, right now.). But more neighbors are decorating, the downtown merchants are gearing up for a business trick or treat (I may be doing a prop for the local hair salon), the leaves are just starting to change, and I already have half my yard set up (Still have to repair prior year props).


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

It's good to know I'm not alone for this year feeling like 'blah'. Heat + expenses + real life priorities = no urge to decorate. I have some plans for my version of Nightmare Before Christmas. Designed and mostly prepped just have to dig out a few things but a seriously sick daughter right now and a trip out of state in a few days makes me not want to bother.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

No halloween party for me this year....just hosted a celebration of life. I am enjoying watching everyone here planning and posting their decorations/ props. I will decorate a little ( not the normal over the top stuff ) because i enjoy doing it!


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

TerriG said:


> It was insane! Here's a pic of my backyard last Sunday
> View attachment 722735


to quote Gabriel Iglesias "Oh Hell No"


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I know some reasons posted are not pleasant. Weather and life related tragedies are never a good thing. With that being said, it is slightly reassuring to know you’re not alone in this “blah mode”. I’ve been wondering what the hell is wrong with me. I mean I love Halloween! And I just cannot get myself as excited as usual.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

So glad i am not the only one. I just dont feel like decorating at all. I did put some ghosts up and 2 throw pillows and a throw blanket. Thats it. I usually have the yard decorated , lights out, lights up inside and meh

i think it could be the weather It was 100 degrees up until 2 days ago. I did buy candy and treats, mini toys, ect but it was more of chore to do than any joy behind it. Maybe as it gets closer i will get into it. Either that or I am just getting older and doing this big display every year for 25 years is just not a thing anymore for me.

i went to Target this weekend and walked thru the Halloween section and only got one thing. A cute pumpkin figure that looks like a wizard. Thats out too. Oh well maybe after this weekend it will change.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't feel as in the spirit this year. It does seem very off. I haven't even been on this site except for a time or two this year. Perhaps it's the cool weather we had the majority of the summer in my neck of the woods. Or perhaps this is the year the great pumpkin finally rises out of the pumpkin patch!


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

I haven’t bought any candy yet because it’s been so hot that it would melt on the way home.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

My mood is just dead. It started off at the end of August. Literally the last day. Someone...and I won't name names since I still hope to patch things up with them...pretty much just ruined the season for me. Combined with health issues and real life stuff...I'm in a funk and I can't get out of it.

I've tried watching scary movies, Halloween baking shows, listening to my Halloween playlist, eating pumpkin spice treats, shopping for stuff, I even decorated a bit but I can't...get in the mood.

Usually decorating does it but...this year it's not happening. I just look at the decorations and get more depressed.

Maybe if I could patch things up with that person it might help but I don't think they're going to.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

AstorReinhardt said:


> My mood is just dead. It started off at the end of August. Literally the last day. Someone...and I won't name names since I still hope to patch things up with them...pretty much just ruined the season for me. Combined with health issues and real life stuff...I'm in a funk and I can't get out of it.
> 
> I've tried watching scary movies, Halloween baking shows, listening to my Halloween playlist, eating pumpkin spice treats, shopping for stuff, I even decorated a bit but I can't...get in the mood.
> 
> ...


This seems to be an off year for many folks. If you need to take this Halloween off don't fret over it. Just take care of yourself first and foremost and then hopefully next year you will be in the mood to go all out. Sometimes we just need to take a step back and just breathe so we can re-energize ourselves. Put your focus on taking care of your health, both mentally and physically, as that right now is most important. Don't try and force yourself to do something that you just aren't feeling as all that is doing is putting more un-needed stress on yourself. 

I hope that things start looking up for you soon.


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

Malicious said:


> No halloween party for me this year....just hosted a celebration of life. I am enjoying watching everyone here planning and posting their decorations/ props. I will decorate a little ( not the normal over the top stuff ) because i enjoy doing it!


My condolences. This was our situation last year which is why we had skipped Halloween.

I agree with everyone. It does feel off this year and I believe the weather does have a great deal to do with it. Warm weather just doesn't feel like fall and thus not really Halloween weather. The stores out here seem to be selling a fair amount but I don't see anyone decorating yet which is probably due to the fact that thanksgiving in Canada is on the 14th this year and people are likely waiting to decorate over the long weekend. We haven't decorated outside either but we generally wait until mid October anyways as the indoor decos takes way longer to setup


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@HauntedWyo Perfectly said! You cannot give to anything else if you are on empty. You have to be right with you before you can be right for anyone or even Halloween. Hang in there everyone! There’s always that full moon Halloween coming in 2020.


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

Maybe we just need to get inspired? What are the things that get you inspired for the season? Do we all need sit down and watch Hocus Pocus togehter? Anybody need some apple cider shipped to them? More 'how-to tutorials' posted? What's it going to take? 

In my experience, if you have it in you, just get started, the enthusiasm will catch on from there.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

fowldarr said:


> Maybe we just need to get inspired? What are the things that get you inspired for the season? Do we all need sit down and watch Hocus Pocus togehter? Anybody need some apple cider shipped to them? More 'how-to tutorials' posted? What's it going to take?
> 
> In my experience, if you have it in you, just get started, the enthusiasm will catch on from there.


I'd like to get started, the weather however is not cooperating.


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

I've noticed there's posts like this every year. Along with all the weather and personal issues this year, I think a lot of us experience burn-out. We get really excited earlier in the year so by October we're tired of all our beloved Halloween planning and work. I know I normally fit that profile; I get so excited around Spring (which gives off a similar vibe to Fall) that by Halloween I'm out of enthusiasm. 

For me, personally this year, I've found more Halloween events than I normally have and I was so excited for all of them but then I lost my job in September which means pretty much all of my plans got cancelled. I've had to make due with Freeform's 31 Nights of Halloween and all the Halloween baking shows. I got super psyched when the schedules came out and I set reminders for all the shows on my phone but once they come on I can't seem to focus. And here I'm sure the weather has played at least some of the part. We've had 90 degree days for weeks and broke our states record for number of consecutive days without rain (37 I think.) Couple that with the high humidity and relentless mosquitoes and it's hard to get feel like it's fall (until this week that is, the temperatures dropped to normal fall ones! I got to wear pajama pants to sleep and fuzzy socks! I didn't have to keep the fan on all night! I was able to bake without burning up! It's been wonderful! Minus the mosquitoes and gnats that are still here.)

But yeah, it seems the weather and burnout from getting ready so early surely plays a large part in this repeating itself for many people over the years. (And yes, I saw Christmas trees in late August! That never helps and always ruins my Halloween mood! Especially when the Christmas stuff outnumbers the Halloween by late September!)


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

But I don't think it's burn out really. The people I'm talking about, like Evil Olive Productions over on YouTube, they still run a pro-haunt and it's still running this year. They just haven't done a video since last Halloween, whereas they usually do a couple a month. Same with other major haunts that do tons of videos, but this year... it's crickets.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Work injury for me. Pretty depressed about it as this year was gonna be 2-3 times bigger than last. I’ve got kids old enough to do it but it’s a PIA to have someone do something for you when you know exactly what you want to do that you just have to do it yourself. Plus the weather. Have props that do not do well in hot weather and stupid SoCal is still in summer it feels like.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

HauntedWyo said:


> This seems to be an off year for many folks. If you need to take this Halloween off don't fret over it. Just take care of yourself first and foremost and then hopefully next year you will be in the mood to go all out. Sometimes we just need to take a step back and just breathe so we can re-energize ourselves. Put your focus on taking care of your health, both mentally and physically, as that right now is most important. Don't try and force yourself to do something that you just aren't feeling as all that is doing is putting more un-needed stress on yourself.
> 
> I hope that things start looking up for you soon.


The stuff with my health has been going on for years though...it's lifelong issues that won't go away. So I can't really "take care of my health" in the traditional sense. What helps is taking my mind off of my pain and suffering...and Halloween usually does that but this year it's not.

I hate to say it since I'm more for Halloween then any other holiday but...I'm actually looking forward to xmas. :/

Never thought I'd say it. Not that I have plans for xmas mind you but...idk I sort of just want Halloween over and done with.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

RattandRoll said:


> I see people in stores starting to really buy for Halloween and get into the mood of it


That is promising! I hope more people in your area are decorating.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

For me its a daunting and cumbersome undertaking at this point. My whole garage is full with Halloween props and decor and I get exhausted just thinking of setting everything up. I've put a few things up, but after 20 plus years of haunting I either need a break or some helpers....


Meadow said:


> Agree. In April and May I was having skeletons delivered and looking at clearance Easter stuff I could use for our farm. I was doodling in my sketch pad. I think we even did a mini inventory. And yet...
> 
> I’m still seeing decorations pop up. I know since we put ours out more and more neighbors are decorating. So, the spirit is still out there. And I know when I have been in stores I see a pumpkin or a costume in carts.
> 
> Maybe we all need a year off. Too much focus has burnt us out.


----------



## Billf5401 (Jul 4, 2019)

I started setting up 2 weeks ago, but still need to finish. Weather here is a balmy 84 degrees, but we're exoierencing high winds (gust up to 50mph). Dang wind tore the heck out of my pirate ship mast!!!


----------



## dreamland95 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear that people are having trouble getting into Halloween this year. I love it and started planning and working on it the first couple weeks of September. First time I made tombstones and made a protective cover out of a hollow plastic boulder for a projector to shine digital decorations on the garage. 



























Youtube video of this years display at night:


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

dreamland95 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that people are having trouble getting into Halloween this year. I love it and started planning and working on it the first couple weeks of September. First time I made tombstones and made a protective cover out of a hollow plastic boulder for a projector to shine digital decorations on the garage.
> 
> View attachment 723053
> View attachment 723054
> ...


I’ve been working on my 3 new props since July Even though I’m bombarded with one illness after another I started putting them out a week ago. I do a little each day because I have no helpers either. I love that feeling of accomplishment and my haunted yard looks so awesome that I want to keep going. My neighbors never decorate but this year have been inspired and are putting things up. If you can just muster up enough energy to get started, even if you just put a few things out, it doesn’t have to be a full on major decoration fest, just a little might get you rolling.


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

I recently bought a house and in the process of moving plus new house to me equals renovations. So little time to do another haunt but I have moved the Halloween stuff over first.


----------



## wychyways56 (Aug 29, 2019)

Cephus404 said:


> Or does it feel like not much is going on this year for Halloween? People who traditionally do tons of build videos on YouTube aren't posting anything. I'm just not seeing a lot of excitement outside of the very close-knit haunt community. It's kind of disheartening. Maybe it will improve the closer we get, but right now, I'm kind of depressed about it.


Not too worry....
Halloween is over 20 days away. The hype will be more intense as it approaches.
Instead of doing a yard haunt this year we opted to assist in decorating a local restaurant with our stuff. 
Such fun! It will be up for two weeks! Next year...our haunt will resume as Halloween will fall on a Friday.


----------



## wychyways56 (Aug 29, 2019)

Correction.


wychyways56 said:


> Not too worry....
> Halloween is over 20 days away. The hype will be more intense as it approaches.
> Instead of doing a yard haunt this year we opted to assist in decorating a local restaurant with our stuff.
> Such fun! It will be up for two weeks! Next year...our haunt will resume as Halloween will fall on a Saturday


----------



## RoseMaree (Sep 14, 2018)

My display will be a lot smaller then the previous 7 years. Moved from a Arizona house that had medium sized front yard to a California condo that has a tiny front yard. So far I have only set this projection in the window.


----------



## Kazza (Sep 28, 2018)

We moved town 3 months ago and haven't unpacked yet AND I only have 2 days off work between now and the 31st  I WANT to set it up but am feeling super stressed about it and feel bad because we love Halloween more than Christmas! My son is so sad that we haven't done anything. Last year we had over 3500 people through our haunt. This year I'm not sure what will happen.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

For those of you who are thinking you may need helpers to help set up, or move things from storage to yard, you might consider contacting some scout groups or maybe churches that have no issues with Halloween and see if they have a youth group that can come and help you out.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Creepylady said:


> If you can just muster up enough energy to get started, even if you just put a few things out, it doesn’t have to be a full on major decoration fest, just a little might get you rolling.


That's exactly what I did this evening....It's cool enough now I went into my building and dug out my set of pumpkin stacked inflatables....It was dark out by the time I found extension cables long enough and the timer but I managed to get them up and staked down....Now my yard is more decorated than my neighbors and they are big enough, the whole yard is lit up with an orange glow....I can see it from my recliner out the window when I sit down to watch Halloween shows....Makes me feel good....I'll piddle around in the evenings at an "ENJOYABLE" rate and whatever gets done is what it is....This is my first year putting anything out since 2012 because of major burnout so lesson learned....ZR


----------



## SeinfeldKramer (Mar 8, 2012)

My foot is broken, that is why everyone is taking the year off.? Unfortunately I will not be decorating the outside this year due to my foot. Plus it’s still been 95, and the mosquitos are rampant. So it would be hard to get in the mood anyway. I also went to Spirit, Michaels, Party City, Cracker Barrel, Target, and Walmart Nobody has any good Halloween stuff this year, it’s kinda a drag. I hate when I have the Halloween Slump, it’s so depressing.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

HauntedWyo said:


> You know I have also noticed that some of the more regular forum members haven't been around much this year too.


Unfortunately that happens.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

fowldarr said:


> Maybe we just need to get inspired? What are the things that get you inspired for the season? Do we all need sit down and watch Hocus Pocus togehter? Anybody need some apple cider shipped to them? More 'how-to tutorials' posted? What's it going to take?
> 
> In my experience, if you have it in you, just get started, the enthusiasm will catch on from there.


I have gotten flasehs this yeart but something exhausting keeps poping up and sapping my joy.

Also have never seen Hocus Pocus.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

lilibat said:


> I have gotten flasehs this yeart but something exhausting keeps poping up and sapping my joy.
> 
> Also have never seen Hocus Pocus.


Oh you have to watch Hocus Pocus. That and Halloweentown are my 2 favorite Halloween movies.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Honestly, I would kill for this. I know it can be a pain but here in TN , we hardly ever get snow anymore. Maybe a dusting and that is it. People start to panic if we might get an inch. It's hilarious. I would love to have actual snow.


But in October? We had that a few years back it was aweful. Trick or treat was postponed till november?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I’m the opposite I’m on a Halloween high but I always am as long as the wind isn’t tearing my stuff up. The weather setting up was hot but my yard and inside look fab. I’m thankful that it was such weather to get everything goin., it norm rains with high winds. Temps have settled into the 70 in the day 50 at night? come on people Halloween comes once a year even tho I live it all year I’m in the Halloween mood. Nobody ever decorated where I am
And people on the forum and YouTube come and go. But for me this is my time and I’m enjoying every lil morsel of it. Keep it alive ?


----------



## Virgle36 (Sep 23, 2018)

Cephus404 said:


> Not like there's much left. I was in Lowes today and they have virtually nothing in the store anymore.


Yeah it was like two weeks of Halloween stuff then Christmas, but I agree people that used to decorate haven't started or aren't going to, we are running behind on our display.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

I've been working on stuff since July when I came up w/ the big plan for a full yard skeleton pirate scene. The scene consists of:

An "island" around the tree in my front yard (will be lounge chair cushions under a tarp sprayed w/ popcorn ceiling / texture spraypaint) where 2 pirate skeletons will be fighting each other w/ swords, and another pirate skeleton will be ogling a treasure chest full of treasure. (Treasure chest is an Amazon box w/ a piece of poster paper to make the top, a bunch of fake coins & jewels glued to the top o fa piece of plexiglass that will sit in the top of the "treasure chest" and planning to put a string of battery powered xmas lights under the plexiglass so light comes up thru the coins ... not sure how well this will work ...

A "pirate ship" w/ 2 parts: 

my front patio is where 2 drunk pirates are hanging out by the rum barrel - I made a fake rum barrel out of foam board & a wood frame. One drunk pirate will be sitting in a half barrel (plastic pot from Home Depot I got for $7!) w/ a small fountain pump to make the "continuous pour" rum bottle. I did a "proof of concept" w/ a small water bottle and the skeleton not positioned correctly (attached). The other pirate will just be standing and swinging around a pistol & rum bottle or something (just static - no animatronics this year)
car port is the "main part of the ship" with a "ship's helm" I built - used bannister spindles for the handles, and particle board "wheel", a couple fence posts for the support and screwed into a piece of melamine shelving. (It does rotate so maybe another year I can put in animatronics), The "pirate captain" will be steering it (static). I also picked up a projector and a loop video from a storm at sea and I think cannon balls getting shot against the back of the car port.

An "ocean" around the "island" and "pirate ship" created w/ 2 blue flood lights w/ "rippling water" effects - by the "island", I have one of those "ground breaker" skeletons (head, arms, legs, no torso that you stick in the ground like he's coming up from a grave) that I'll put in the "mouth" of a shark head (basically the classic "Jaws" head), and then decided to make a much larger shark head that will be making like it's going to eat the small shark eating the "ground breaker" guy.

Then in the "ocean" in front of the "ship", I'm making 4 "octopus tentacles" and an "octopus head" like it's coming up to the surface to attack the 'ship". These are basically a round wood base w/ a bunch of chicken wire, cover in masking tape & then plastic wrap, stick on large bubble wrap for the suckers.) Also planning to have a "pirate" somehow on the "side of the ship" or climbing one of the supports of the car port and fighting the octopus.

Attached is what I've built so far. Remaining is putting teeth on the larger "shark", painting the "octopus" and then dressing and building stands for all the pirates. And saving the "island" for a couple days before Halloween because it's too early to turn off my yard sprinklers for the rest of the month and in case it rains (eh ... it's Phoenix so who knows when we'll next see rain this year ...) And then tightening up my lighting plans. 

One of my challenges is that I only have 1 outlet for my whole front yard (for 2 flood lights, the projector, thumbdrive player, and water pump) so most of the lighting is on batteries.

... Now I gotta stock up w/ candy for 200 kids .... KACHING!
-


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

Here's a short video of my "proof of concept" w/ the drunk pirate w/ the continuous pour rum bottle.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

My neighbor across the street always starts setting up her "graveyard maze" at the beginning of October, so she's what got me going more into Halloween last year. And now my next door neighbor is feeling pressure to put stuff up, but she works a lot and doesn't have time to get all the decorations - I'm guessing I'll probably lend her a bunch of my non-pirate stuff LOLZ!

Here's what I set up last year (and also where I discovered the importance of good lighting when there is a no moon out)


----------



## Grim Hollow Graveyard (Oct 10, 2019)

gondivin said:


> I've been working on stuff since July when I came up w/ the big plan for a full yard skeleton pirate scene. The scene consists of:
> 
> An "island" around the tree in my front yard (will be lounge chair cushions under a tarp sprayed w/ popcorn ceiling / texture spraypaint) where 2 pirate skeletons will be fighting each other w/ swords, and another pirate skeleton will be ogling a treasure chest full of treasure. (Treasure chest is an Amazon box w/ a piece of poster paper to make the top, a bunch of fake coins & jewels glued to the top o fa piece of plexiglass that will sit in the top of the "treasure chest" and planning to put a string of battery powered xmas lights under the plexiglass so light comes up thru the coins ... not sure how well this will work ...
> 
> ...



You just solidified my urge to change things up and do a skeleton pirate theme. These are awesome!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I woke up this morning determined to turn this Halloween ship around. I was thinking about the Halloween I grabbed a red nightshirt, red shoes, leggings and a set of devil horns and a tail and pitchfork from the local drugstore. I thought about everything Halloween was and how I know inside of all of us on this forum, that child who stood on a doorstep waiting to say “trick or treat” is still there. Maybe napping, maybe huddled in a corner with Halloween to do items, but it’s still there.

So, in true Halloween spirit, I’m pulling down all my props and assembling them. I’m picking up the jack o lantern pizzas at Papa Murphys and I’m going to tell that child inside to have at it.

We are 21 days out from the best holiday there is and I hope wherever you are and no matter what is happening personally all of you find some way to enjoy Halloween. Putting my soapbox away now in case I feel the need to decorate it with pumpkins.


----------



## theicewitch (Oct 2, 2008)

I am working like a mad woman, had a crazy busy summer and my whole year has been wonky.


----------



## Judge (Aug 10, 2012)

i got my costume all ready https://magaimg.net/img/95w0.jpg


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (Dec 16, 2005)

I suppose it depends on the location. Where I live (Northridge, California), it's about the same.


----------



## jscaldwell (Mar 29, 2016)

ZombieRaider said:


> I was more excited about Halloween in July than I am now that it's October....I think my problem is up until this past Wed it's been 90 degrees outside....It really hasn't been cool out until yesterday....Today is still warm enough I was sweating with a hoodie....Had to take it off....I still have 3 weeks until I put stuff in the yard but I've been busy doing non Halloween work....We're going to a camp ground hayride haunt next weekend so I hope it's cool enough outside I can wear a jacket.....Seriously think it's about the weather....When the air is crisp, I can wear a hoodie and be comfortable while working, that's when it feels like Halloween to me....ZR


Totally agree. In Texas it has been summer hot until just recently.


----------



## Abscorpio (Sep 10, 2018)

Cephus404 said:


> Or does it feel like not much is going on this year for Halloween? People who traditionally do tons of build videos on YouTube aren't posting anything. I'm just not seeing a lot of excitement outside of the very close-knit haunt community. It's kind of disheartening. Maybe it will improve the closer we get, but right now, I'm kind of depressed about it.


I agree with you 100%!!!! Nothing much at all going on where I live. just yesterday i went to a spirit halloween and the didnt have any displays for their cool stuff. Im also feeling depressed about Halloween this year!


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

Because I'm either hiding from the 200 kids who come thru my neighborhood or I'm trapped handing out candy (you can't even drive down my street w/ the number of people out trick-or-treating), so I have no idea how "into" Halloween the rest of Phoenix is. However I discovered a "Haunted Swap Meet" that an AZ group holds at the end of September, so I went to check it out. They hold it on a vacant store at one of the formerly big malls in NW Phoenix. The "swap meet" itself seemed more like an arts & crafts fair type thing of ~50 stalls. I was sort of expecting big props and stuff but really didn't see much like that. But the LINE TO GET IN! Wow! The line snaked around a couple velvet ropes, then down the hall of the mall, and out the doors and a block or two out into the parking lot. It took about 30 minutes to get thru the line to the store front. And lots of people w/ their kids, and even groups of adults dressed up & Halloween-ish.

So I guess Phoenix does love its Halloween. Probably depends on the neighborhood for volume of trick-or-treaters, but definitely giving the scary stuff some love!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We got our power back yesterday (was in SF bay shutoff area due to fire danger and high winds). From news reports today, still only half of those shutoff have had their power restored. Been reading how Southern California is battling wildfires and the upper section of the country is expecting possibly historic cold and snow. Not hard to see how the weather can be frustrating a lot of home haunters this year so close to Halloween.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

OK I have to really think about what I want to say here. First of all my heart goes out to all of you dealing with health issues. My life now evolves around all the things wrong with me and wrong with other family members. It's been one thing after another for 4 years now. I informed my family that my Halloween display is going up this year no matter what they start with me. If ya don't like what I'm doin pack a bag and go stay by Grandpa.For the last 4 years we just could never get the whole haunt up. Just a few things got put up.

This is sad but ya know why I'm getting it up? I wanna see it and get that feeling of pride back in case I die. So this year everyone can go straight to hell. This year it's goin up for ME. I want to sit in the front yard in my lawn chair drinkin hot chocolate and taking it all in. I get great satisfaction from that. Hubby and I beat the cancer so far and in July I had 2 strokes and hubby has a blood clot in his lung and some kind of problem with some vein that pumps blood to the heart, valve not functioning correctly.

And last year was the saddest, our town Lexington, North Carolina decided to finally celebrate Halloween in a big way, so I lost most of the people who came to my Haunt every year.Last year we went from 1000 people to 6, can you believe that? BUT....that will not affect me cause I'm decorating for myself this year. I remember how many houses I rented in the middle of corn stalks and cows and even then I decorated in a big way.

I just kept buying like a mad woman......so there are all these boxes full of Halloween stuff that never even got unpacked. That's what happens at my house all the time. Jerry has been sick for 24 months, he had that Necrotising Fasciitis, that flesh eating disease, man those are hungry little suckers and they ate half of his hiney away. He just can't bounce back from that ordeal. He's ok put his body just does not work like it use too. A month ago he had cataract surg. on both eyes. He wrecked my last pool leaving it sit in the yard, he put it up and it was not level, so we swam in it for 5 days, I must add that was wonderful. Then he emptied it to level it. Well he did not put it up. It sat there for 3 years and when he went to put it up last year it had just worn away to nothing. So I bought another last year it was delivered in August. I bought a 33 ft. metal wall pool, borrowed $5000.00 for the whole pool kit. I watched it sit in the garage all summer. I made numerous phone calls to try and hire someone to come out and put this thing up, only pool companies are only insured if you bought the pool from them. Six huge boxes of stuff.

Any way.....sorry I got off the subject!! Now kids you know we have a thread like this about this very subject every year. We all go through some type of depression, maybe we did not get our props done, maybe the whole thought of digging it out and trying to get it up and no cares or wants to help us or listen to our constant blabber about it all. We all have those problems whatever they might be.You have to sit down with a drink, mine is tomato beer.Seriously fellow Halloweeners , the clock is ticking! Get all your crap out of whatever kind of storage you have, at least you will be motivated to clean it up, so just put it up. Mine has taken over the house, its in every room, the basement. the garage, under the beds, the laundry room, the Cadillac in the driveway that does not run. Jerry just told his sister on the phone last week that he shares his room with a 6 foot mummy in a sun bonnet. (Well it never got put away!)

My goal is to empty every Halloween box I have this year! Yesterday I went to home depot>>>>>>bad idea I saw another another werewolf I think I have to have....luckily I broke so I went home without it!

May the Force be with you!
Momma Muffy


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Abscorpio said:


> I agree with you 100%!!!! Nothing much at all going on where I live. just yesterday i went to a spirit halloween and the didnt have any displays for their cool stuff. Im also feeling depressed about Halloween this year!


I'm trying to figure out who bought any of this stuff because it sure isn't winding up in anyone's yard. Even the other "competition" in the neighborhood (which isn't really competition because they don't do much), only put up a string of orange lights and a single inflatable this year. One house put up four inflatables. One, that I thought might do something, put spider web on some bushes and hasn't done anything since. It's just sad. Meanwhile, we're going all out as usual, bigger than ever. Nobody else is even trying.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Muffy I hope you get to put up your halloween display as intended. I've read your posts over the last few years and love your Halloween spirit which has stayed strong inspite of the issues you and your husband have had. I'm also familiar with family members "not getting" how something like setting up for halloween is important on some deep level. Totally understand how decorating for halloween and seeing it set up with kids coming to enjoy (and just as important, for ourselves to sit back and enjoy) can bring such joy to our hearts and minds. Wishing you a happy halloween and let's add many more.

BTW if you are overflowing with halloween decorations, maybe consider sharing the spirit by donating some to the neighborhood kids who don't have parents that decorate their yard. That way you know in some way you have touched more lives and enfused more kids with the halloween spirit too.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Gondivin that is a great theme and great display!

Interesting thread. For me it's always internal, I would never let anyone else's lack of interest or super-interest effect my passion for Halloween. What I do understand is the personal stuff- "real life", health, money issues, etc.- and climate- hard to get in the mood if its snowing or if it's in the 90s and the mosquitos are killing you. I've had down years and not been able to hype myself up into the mood. This year I'm in a good mindset. Decorations going good, just created a nice yard monster. To all those feeling a bit down this year, I hope things turn around! And this forum is a good place to vent and share frustrations that we all go through.


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

Muffy said:


> OK I have to really think about what I want to say here. First of all my heart goes out to all of you dealing with health issues. My life now evolves around all the things wrong with me and wrong with other family members. It's been one thing after another for 4 years now. I informed my family that my Halloween display is going up this year no matter what they start with me. If ya don't like what I'm doin pack a bag and go stay by Grandpa.For the last 4 years we just could never get the whole haunt up. Just a few things got put up.
> And last year was the saddest, our town Lexington, North Carolina decided to finally celebrate Halloween in a big way, so I lost most of the people who came to my Haunt every year.Last year we went from 1000 people to 6, can you believe that? BUT....that will not affect me cause I'm decorating for myself this year.
> 
> My goal is to empty every Halloween box I have this year! Yesterday I went to home depot>>>>>>bad idea I saw another another werewolf I think I have to have....luckily I broke so I went home without it!
> ...


I am so sorry to hear of the health issues you and your family have had to/are enduring. I love your spirit! Do what makes YOU happy! After all that's why most of us started doing this, we love it. If you get a crowd it's an added bonus.
I remember a few years ago at my old house, the weather was crappy and I had very few children come by. But there was this one adorable little guy, about 18 months old dressed as Batman. He was so excited and kept saying "Ooooh look" and pointing and getting up close to the zombies and other props. His parents had a hard time getting him to leave and ended up bringing him back to look around a second time. Despite the low turnout that night having this one little guy enjoy the setup in the cold rainy weather made my night.
Happy haunting ? I hope things get better for you.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I have noticed the Halloween decorations this year have been kind of lame. Our Spirit Halloween doesn't have much in terms of decorations. I tried to look for string lights and all they had were spot lights. Feels like every year it's getting more and more disappointing. Big Lots has gotten rid of almost all of their Halloween stuff too, Christmas has completely taken over since September.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I got my decorations up...I thought it might help but it didn't really do much to improve my mood.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Well I went and got all of my stuff out of storage today. Tomorrow I will get the new stuff I made moved from the backyard to the front yard. I have to use our truck to move stuff as it will be easier than trying to carry the bigger and heavier stuff up a steep hillside. I have to go through the neighbor's yard to get to my backyard with the truck and I have to do it when she is home and can keep her dogs locked inside the house. I am starting to feel a bit more in the mood to get things set up. Thankfully I didn't have a lot of repairs to do to the stuff I got out of storage so that is a HUGE plus. I will start to get the bigger things set up/out tomorrow and then spend the rest of the week putting things out and getting lights set. I've got a couple of neighbor kids that want to help me set up and I am going to take them up on their help.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Well I went and got all of my stuff out of storage today. Tomorrow I will get the new stuff I made moved from the backyard to the front yard. I have to use our truck to move stuff as it will be easier than trying to carry the bigger and heavier stuff up a steep hillside. I have to go through the neighbor's yard to get to my backyard with the truck and I have to do it when she is home and can keep her dogs locked inside the house. I am starting to feel a bit more in the mood to get things set up. Thankfully I didn't have a lot of repairs to do to the stuff I got out of storage so that is a HUGE plus. I will start to get the bigger things set up/out tomorrow and then spend the rest of the week putting things out and getting lights set. I've got a couple of neighbor kids that want to help me set up and I am going to take them up on their help.


I think it's more fun if other people are excited as well - I do this because I haven't quite developed a group of friends since I moved to Phoenix some years ago (I work from home, so somewhat isolated, and hard to find people who aren't tied up w/ kids / grandkids / work ), but the first year I did this (last year), I got so much great feedback from people I didn't know and got to meet a lot of my neighbors who I probably met in passing over the last couple years, but nothing memorable. And I personally get the biggest satisfaction out of seeing if I can build <whatever prop>, and any other responses I get are just the cherry on top!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

gondivin said:


> I think it's more fun if other people are excited as well - I do this because I haven't quite developed a group of friends since I moved to Phoenix some years ago (I work from home, so somewhat isolated, and hard to find people who aren't tied up w/ kids / grandkids / work ), but the first year I did this (last year), I got so much great feedback from people I didn't know and got to meet a lot of my neighbors who I probably met in passing over the last couple years, but nothing memorable. And I personally get the biggest satisfaction out of seeing if I can build <whatever prop>, and any other responses I get are just the cherry on top!


Decorating your yard seems to draw folks out of the woodwork. I talk to more folks during the Halloween season than I do any other time of the year as more folks stop to check out my yard. My neighbor kids and their folks love my haunts and I have been letting the kids help here and there in building and putting things together. They love it. Two of the kids are 8 yo. and the other is 10 yo. I had two other neighbor kids last year who are around 10 yo. and I used them as my models for packing tape ghosts. They had to tell all their friends about how they were part of my yard haunt. I have folks that work at Home Depot that ask me what kind of prop am I working on now every time I go in there. It doesn't matter what time of year it is. They know me all to well in there. I don't have a lot of people to hang out with myself even though I have lived in my home for 18 years. I too do not work outside the home so not much interaction with fellow co-workers or customers/clients. Most of the folks I do know well are also too busy to get together and do things. So building props is my only real entertainment. I love the challenge of creating something unique and I enjoy all the people who come to check out the things I have created.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Decorating your yard seems to draw folks out of the woodwork. I talk to more folks during the Halloween season than I do any other time of the year as more folks stop to check out my yard. My neighbor kids and their folks love my haunts and I have been letting the kids help here and there in building and putting things together. They love it. Two of the kids are 8 yo. and the other is 10 yo. I had two other neighbor kids last year who are around 10 yo. and I used them as my models for packing tape ghosts. They had to tell all their friends about how they were part of my yard haunt. I have folks that work at Home Depot that ask me what kind of prop am I working on now every time I go in there. It doesn't matter what time of year it is. They know me all to well in there. I don't have a lot of people to hang out with myself even though I have lived in my home for 18 years. I too do not work outside the home so not much interaction with fellow co-workers or customers/clients. Most of the folks I do know well are also too busy to get together and do things. So building props is my only real entertainment. I love the challenge of creating something unique and I enjoy all the people who come to check out the things I have created.



Then it's worth it!


----------



## Kairayn (Mar 14, 2018)

I always get a little down about Halloween right about this time, but that's mostly because it's right about now that I realize I will never finish all of the props I had planned on building in time. Every year I tell myself that I'll get everything set up by October 1st so I can spend inordinate amounts of time just standing and staring at my yard, and every year I get to now and realize I've only put up a fraction of the overall display.

Some of that is weather related (stupid wind and rain). Some of it's just running myself ragged. 

Either way, it's time to put the game face on and double down. These nightmares don't build themselves!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Agree with @HauntedWyo. Decorating brings out the neighbors. Today while toying with lighting a neighbor and her son came walking by and wanted to see out porch. When she saw the piles of items in the garage her eyes got wide and I said, you’re new to the neighborhood right? She was. She said when does all this go out? When I explained Halloween would be big her little son wanted to see in all the boxes. We had the best time looking at items.

That’s what it’s all about right? Mood improving a little each day even though Michaels and Joann have already pretty much removed every Halloween item from their shelves.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

People look forward to me putting my stuff up....especially family that brings friends & Sis who lives across from me that isn't as crazy about decorating as I am. However, while cleaning up as much of my acre yard before the cold/rain/wind came in last week, I fell & turned my ankle so I've been laid up a bit. Still sore but is better & hoping to get out & string some lights in the bushes & start on my cemetery. Supposed to rain a bit late Tues but warmer temps & sun after that & might get back up around 70. I'm sooooooooo behind.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Agree with @HauntedWyo. Decorating brings out the neighbors. Today while toying with lighting a neighbor and her son came walking by and wanted to see out porch. When she saw the piles of items in the garage her eyes got wide and I said, you’re new to the neighborhood right? She was. She said when does all this go out? When I explained Halloween would be big her little son wanted to see in all the boxes. We had the best time looking at items.
> 
> That’s what it’s all about right? Mood improving a little each day even though Michaels and Joann have already pretty much removed every Halloween item from their shelves.


That is awesome. I bet she and her little one will enjoy everything you put out and appreciate all the work you put into it.

I started getting a lot of the big stuff set out today. I have almost everything set up in the neighbor's yard and over half of the stuff set up in mine. We had people slowing down as they drove by or pulling over and stopping to gander at everything that was out and set up. I had both the neighbor boys from across the street and the neighbor girls next door helping me set up. Their parents were in awe of all the new stuff I made this year. The next door neighbors had company this evening and they were taking it all in. They couldn't believe the stuff was home made. I still need to get the lighting set up and get all the animatronic props all plugged in, but I am pleased with how much I got done today.

Now the boys across the street want me to make things to put in their yard. They also want me to make them a "playhouse" (aka a mausoleum). I told them I would help them make their own. Their dad is pretty handy, he is just so busy and doesn't always have time to make the kinds of things I make. But if we all worked together we could probably hammer one out in short order.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> People look forward to me putting my stuff up....especially family that brings friends & Sis who lives across from me that isn't as crazy about decorating as I am. However, while cleaning up as much of my acre yard before the cold/rain/wind came in last week, I fell & turned my ankle so I've been laid up a bit. Still sore but is better & hoping to get out & string some lights in the bushes & start on my cemetery. Supposed to rain a bit late Tues but warmer temps & sun after that & might get back up around 70. I'm sooooooooo behind.


Sorry to hear about the ankle and hope it’s just a small twist. Take it easy and take care of yourself.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> That is awesome. I bet she and her little one will enjoy everything you put out and appreciate all the work you put into it.
> 
> I started getting a lot of the big stuff set out today. I have almost everything set up in the neighbor's yard and over half of the stuff set up in mine. We had people slowing down as they drove by or pulling over and stopping to gander at everything that was out and set up. I had both the neighbor boys from across the street and the neighbor girls next door helping me set up. Their parents were in awe of all the new stuff I made this year. The next door neighbors had company this evening and they were taking it all in. They couldn't believe the stuff was home made. I still need to get the lighting set up and get all the animatronic props all plugged in, but I am pleased with how much I got done today.
> 
> Now the boys across the street want me to make things to put in their yard. They also want me to make them a "playhouse" (aka a mausoleum). I told them I would help them make their own. Their dad is pretty handy, he is just so busy and doesn't always have time to make the kinds of things I make. But if we all worked together we could probably hammer one out in short order.


It sounds as though you had an amazingly productive day. I’m so happy for you and glad so many people took a gander at your Halloween goodies! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Sorry to hear about the ankle and hope it’s just a small twist. Take it easy and take care of yourself.


Thanks!!! I sat a day & then worked lightly outside the day after & felt a little better but when I got out of bed the next day, OUCH! Went shopping a bit yesterday & same. It was better today after sitting all day Fri. & today.

I also went to a local Halloween Open House yesterday. The small specialty shop donates proceeds to Trinity Services for the Disabled. They always had some good stuff there...Transpac lighted figures, etc. but wasn't anything like in the past. They had 1 lighted ghost wall hanging but I passed since I have way more than I can use already. Sis bought it. Felt I had to buy something & the only good thing there was little mini black spider web doilies. Also bought some Door County "Death's Door" coffee for Sisters. They also had Bourbon Pecan Pie coffee. I don't drink coffee but that kinda sounds good.

Usually you can't even find a place to park during their open house but there was only 3 cars there. They blamed the weather (cool & windy) but I think it was their merchandise.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well, my Halloween mojo so to speak is back with clearly something to prove. Already mocking up 2020 with outstanding results. The full moon has been out and I’ve been nothing but HALLOWEEN!

Anyone else turn their Halloween frown upside down?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Things have been rough this year for us. Even our pumpkin patch and corn didn't cooperate. Nothing grew because of day after day of dark, cloudy weather instead of normal summer sunshine. At one point things were just falling apart with everything I touched. I had put up our main mausoleum in early September to finish it, and as soon as it was up, the rains returned with a vengeance. It kept us from going out to work on any props all the through September. Somewhere along the line I realized I was breaking a steadfast rule of ours. If Halloween isn't fun, don't do it. Halloween wasn't fun, but I was plowing though the preparations because they had to be done.

And then came the epiphany. I tossed my hands up into the air and told my mate, "I'm done. Halloween isn't fun this year. So what we have out there is as good as it gets." It wasn't even October and I was done with Halloween. I took a couple of days off and cleaned up the house instead; ignoring Halloween entirely. Halloween is for the kids one night in October, but for all the other days of the year, it's for us. If for any reason it stopped being fun, and started being stressful, it was time to back off.

After a few days, I went and checked up on our animated props to see how they fared over winter. I took out the smaller mausoleum because it was in the way of stuff I wanted. And when the urge to work on finishing both of the mausoleums came along, I didn't fight it. But I told myself, it didn't matter if they were finished or not. None of it mattered, because I was already done. The kids would never know what wasn't put out, what we didn't get finished, or what went wrong. Their one night a year was going to be just fine, because we give out great treat bags full of candy. By abandoning Halloween, we found a way to reclaim it for the year.

Halloween is back again. It's fun to work on our props, but with the rain, we know there's not going to be nearly the amount of progress we had hoped for, and that's okay. I've already done everything I'm going to do for Halloween. Everything else is just gravy, and I love gravy on just about anything. So, I've added two more sections to the mausoleum, and the cauldron creep is inside. But he's going to need work, which is fine. If I get it done, he'll be stirring his pot come Halloween. If not, he's a static prop and I'm good with that. I'm not doing anything unless it's fun, but I'm pretty sure that between now and the 31st a lot more will get done because pretty much everything seems fun again. 

There may be another year along the line where Halloween isn't fun for one reason or another, and if it happens, we will back away and say whatever is done is good enough until we feel the fun return. The one rule we had for Halloween is the one we can't forget in our attempt to make the next Halloween even better than the last. Halloween must be fun. If it isn't, we need to back away until it become fun again. Our props and decorations understand. One rule to rule them all.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm still under some stress but not as much as I was a week ago and I'm starting to get more in the mood for Halloween. I've got the lion's share of my stuff out and set up already. People are already stopping and checking things out. I'm down to mostly small stuff now and the lighting. The only big things to put out are my witches and they will be going out either Friday or Sat. Hoping for Friday so that I can start on lighting on Sat. Some of the smaller things will go out a little closer to Halloween or on the day of as I don't want to chance any of it flying away in any wind we may have between now and Halloween. I have one more build to do, but it shouldn't take more than an hour or so to do it at most.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m closing in as well. Everything is done, ordered and delivered. Prepping for 2020. Finishing putting all props together this weekend and getting them ready to be in the yard on Halloween. All lights have been checked, fencing lengths confirmed, and honestly this weekend we will be testing out our set up and just waiting to put it in the yard 10/31. I really hope everything looks as good this weekend as it does in my kooky brain. Fingers crossed.

@HauntedWyo sorry about the stress but so happy to hear your Halloween mood had improved.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@chubstuff could not have said it better! If it’s not fun, don’t do it. At the end of the day, whether it’s finished or not, be happy with what you did. The ToT’s won’t know. They’ll be happy you did anything! And really, what’s the benefit in making yourself feel bad over Halloween? It’s supposed to be a magically spooky time where we are all thrilled!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

chubstuff said:


> I had put up our main mausoleum in early September to finish it, and as soon as it was up, the rains returned with a vengeance. It kept us from going out to work on any props all the through September.


I've been working on Halloween projects in the evenings now since it finally feels like fall....I've got lot's of projects going on in the basement work space but I'm also really liking the 10X20 Harbor Freight carport tent I put outside the basement door for cutting wood and keeping that mess outside....Also anything that stinks like painting and fiberglass works good out there too....It rained hard all day and stopped by 5pm today....I wanted to make a plywood box to house a boobox, pir, power supply and relay so I went out to the tent around 7pm - dark - plugged in the string of overhead worklights and boom - just like daylight...I keep a set of sawhorses and a piece of plywood set up for a work bench all the time in that space, so I took out a small table saw and rip saw, cut everything out, used the leaf blower to blow the saw dust off the saws and off the ground and out of the tent space, had everything back in and put away by 7:45pm with everything sitting on my work bench ready to build....Who would have thought a cheap tent with a receptacle and lights would make such a difference?....ZR


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

ScarySounds said:


> I have noticed the Halloween decorations this year have been kind of lame. Our Spirit Halloween doesn't have much in terms of decorations. I tried to look for string lights and all they had were spot lights. Feels like every year it's getting more and more disappointing. Big Lots has gotten rid of almost all of their Halloween stuff too, Christmas has completely taken over since September.


So it's not just me who noticed? My Spirit Halloween is 90% costumes, 5% trick-or-treat accessories, and 5% decor. I hate that because I go there strictly for the decorations!


----------

